# Kalamata hospital reviews/feedback



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Has anyone any experience of Kalamata hospital, either major or minor? We cant find private clinics anywhere and would like to know what the government hospital is like.


----------



## Heaps (May 26, 2016)

Hi Kikie..no personal experience but we have heard Kalamata hospital has a good reputation. I was recently stung by a scorpion and our local clinic in Petalidi were brilliant too.


----------



## 1512442 (Jul 13, 2017)

*Kalamata hospital*

Hi Kiki,

My British Mother in Law is in the Kalamata hospital right now. Here is our review:

My elderly Mother-in-Law had a true emergency and needed medical care right away. We took her to the ER. She was admitted, given the correct tests CT scan, blood etc and medication- so we were very grateful. She was supposed to have an MRI on Monday - but they either didn't think it was necessary at first, or couldn't get her on the schedule so it took another 4 days, even tho she has private insurance. Finally she is going for a private MRI today for 125 Euros. We would have happily paid this 4 days ago. 

The communication is terrible since we don't speak Greek, and the doctors an nurses speak very limited English. We have not been able to get the correct names of the medications she is on, or a definitive time for when she will be released. My Mother in law is fine now, but everything is going so slow, and we are getting frustrated with the process. 

The doctors go into see the patients as a team, and all guest have to leave the room. You then line up outside the doctors office after, and go in one by one to speak to the doctor to get information. We ask a lot of questions, but the answers are very vague. I am sure if part of this is her diagnosis or part culture. We can't judge the level of medical care, we are hoping its good, if not overly cautious.

The facility is significantly different than what I am used to (I am from the USA). The mattresses sag and are hurting my mother in laws back. You need to bring your own bath towels and water. The nurses hand you your pills in an envelope, without a cup or water, you need to get that yourself. The food is exactly the same every day, and dinner is noodles in water (soup?). Every patient I have seen, has a family member stay 24 hours, to help get them to the bathroom and cleaned up. The nurses have not done this. Most patients I have seen, their family brings food for them to eat. 

There are lounge chairs that guests can rent for 4 euros a day to sit and sleep in. We have rented one for the past 4 days. You don't get a lot of sleep. The nurses do their rounds at 12:15am, and when they come in, all guests leave the room. There are 4 beds in the room. Three have patients, so she is sleeping with 6 people in one room. One of the guests set their very loud alarm for 6am - still not sure why, no one got up. 

The coffee shop across from the entrance is very good, open 24 hours, and has sandwiches and small market type food. You can get free wifi in the lobby but not in the rooms. A lot of people including the doctors smoke (in the hospital).

We are in the process of hiring a private nurse to take care of our mother-in-law thru the night, we are pretty tired after staying over for 4 nights. We are also hoping she can translate the culture and medical records for us. My mother-in-law is doing fine now and should be released shortly. We would have preferred to find a private facility, but we were in an emergency situation, and didn't have time to research.

If you have heard of any English speaking private doctors or nurses in the area, please let me know, we are looking for someone to follow up with. We are also in the process of reaching out to the UK embassy, but was hoping to find someone local who can give advice as well. 

Thanks so much, JCopley


----------

